# Adventskalender im Internet: Vorsicht vor teurer Abzocke



## sascha (4 Dezember 2008)

> *Adventskalender im Internet: Vorsicht vor teurer Abzocke*
> 
> Adventskalender im Internet sind ein Renner. Aber Vorsicht: Wer auf solche Adventskalender stößt, sollte immer auch vorsichtig sein. Denn hinter Angeboten wie advents-tuer.com, mein-adventskalender.net oder my-adventskalender.de stecken teure Kostenfallen.



Adventskalender im Internet: Vorsicht vor teurer Abzocke: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## rds-werner (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Adventskalender im Internet: Vorsicht vor teurer Abzocke*

Kann noch einen Adventskalender dazu melden.Unter "Knecht-Rubrecht" mit der Adresse [noparse]www.Tuerchen-oeffne-Dich.net/[/noparse] Adventskalender - Jetzt Türchen öffnen und absahnen
wird ein kostenpflichtiger Kalender angeboten.Preis 97 Euro.
Widerspruch an die Absendeadresse ist nicht möglich, da anscheinend  kein Postfach aktiviert.


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Adventskalender im Internet: Vorsicht vor teurer Abzocke*

Das hängt zusammen: Top sites for HMS DOMAIN AND MANAGEMENT SERVICE Ltd.

Hier sind auch Hintergründe: verbraucherrechtliches…  Online-Weihnachtskalender als Kostenfalle


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Adventskalender im Internet: Vorsicht vor teurer Abzocke*



sascha schrieb:


> Adventskalender im Internet: Vorsicht vor teurer Abzocke: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Danke fur deine link. Ich war gestern wirklich in panik, wenn ich einde manung bekam. Von
Mein-Adventskalender.net 
Wirklich in shok eigentlich und ich hatte beslossen heute zo bezahlen aber durch google suche war ich auf diese seite geleid und ich fulle mir nun etwas ruhriger. Und ich bezahl nichts, nun ich dieses gelesen haben. Sehr viele Danke. Wenn meine Deutsch nicht so gut ist sorry aber ich bin von die Niederlande. Ist nur Schule Deutsch.
Gutentag und nochmals danke


----------

